# Soundkarten unter Linux



## Kerkilabro (27. August 2015)

Huhu,

Ich habe mir mal linux auf die SSD geschmissen, alles laeuft wunderbar bisher nur habe ich keinen Sound da ich eine dedizierte Soundkarte nutze. *Asus Xonar Phoebus

Ich habe folgendes dazu im Netz gefunden: gkilobyte.bplaced.net/soundkarten-in-ubuntu-installieren/   und Matrix:Vendor-Asus - AlsaProject

Haette nicht gedacht, dass das installieren einer Soundkarte zum horror werden kann. 

Laut Alsa/project ist die Phoebus nicht lauffaehig unter Linux? Oder etwa doch? Ich blicke da noch nicht ganz durch 

Ich nutze Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon 64.bit


----------



## ubuntu1967 (27. August 2015)

Hast du keinen onboardsound?

Ansonsten versuch es mit der USB Soundkarte >>> SPEEDLINK / Produkte

Die ist zum probieren nicht so teuer!


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. August 2015)

Onboardsound ist deaktiviert weil ich diesen durch eine SoKa ersetzte habe. 

Ich sehe schon, dass es nichts wird diese Soka unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. August 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Onboardsound ist deaktiviert weil ich diesen durch eine SoKa ersetzte habe.
> 
> Ich sehe schon, dass es nichts wird diese Soka unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen.


Weder bei C-Media noch von ASUS gibt es Soundtreiber für Karten des CMI8888 Chips für Linux. Das ALSA-Projekt scheint auf den Intel HDA-Treiber zu verweisen. Das ist aber völliger Blödsinn, da die Chipsätze komplett anders sind. Sieht also tatsächlich schlecht dafür aus ......... welch Überraschung *hust*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, entweder Onboard oder kompatible Alternative.


----------

